# Cowboys and Texans



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

ya'll better be watchin' the game. starts at 7:00pm


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Dallas won the toss


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

middle of the first quarter and still nobody scored


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Houston scored.it's 7-0 Texans


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

end of the first quarter.Score 7-0 Texans


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Texans made a field goal. Score:10-0


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Texans scored.Score:17-0


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Teexans made a field goal.Sore:20-0


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Texans made a field goal.Score:23-0


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Young,is hurt. (Cowboys player).


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Cowboys getting stomped


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Dallas scored. Score:23-7


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

what was the final? I missed it...


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Final score was Texans:23,Dallas:7


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow, Dallas is in trouble if they play like this throughout the year.


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

u got that right


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Dont hold your breath . Dallas always does this in pre-season . they always win 2 loose 2 . look back in the history . Dallas has a stout team just need to fix a few problems They should be ok . I would love to see them play the superbowl in that new billion dollar stadium .. =D


----------



## superbeeandy (Aug 21, 2010)

he's got a point


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

that was just a little bit of what houston is going to bring this year! especially week 3! go texans!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

^ha funny. I to hope the Cowboys get to host the superbowl.


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

i dont


----------

